# Dashboard lights Fiat Ducato, how to access



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

The lights behind the heater controls are out. It's a Fiat Ducato year 2000. Does anyone know how to access them so I can put in new ones. I've tried to figure it out but there must be a secret.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

The first thing is to pull off the control knobs, If I recall correctly you can access the lamps from there... Not garenteed but worth a shot...


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> The first thing is to pull off the control knobs, If I recall correctly you can access the lamps from there... Not garenteed but worth a shot...


I will give it a try.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

That was the clue I needed. The new lights are in.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Pleasure must look up where Belluno is got a good friends in italy just outside bologna


----------

